# 20.5" muskingum river smallie!!



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

went to wills creek dam this morning to try for some saugeyes. didt even get bit. then i went to one of my bank fishin spots on the muskingum and caught this nice smallie. water is up about a foot and stured up. she hit one of my spinnerbaits. i thought it was going to be a pike or a muskie. she hit the spinnerbait HARD. taking the boat tomorrow


----------



## fishknife (Apr 13, 2004)

Excellent fish. Congrats.


----------



## triton pete (Sep 23, 2010)

nice smally,have you ever caught any out of dillon?


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

thats a dandy!


----------



## pipes530 (Apr 17, 2009)

Sweeeeeeetttttttt fish! Well done!


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

if ya go up into the licking river from dillon you can catch some smallmouths. i have never caught any in the lake. i'm sure there are some in the lake


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Impressive!

You take a lot of nice smallies out of that "catfish river" and it's feeders.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Congrats on a great bronzeback!


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Nice "bronze". Have you made your way to Dresden this fall? The water was so high the last of Sept. it would have made most fishing on the rivers tough.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Very nice smallie,nice job!


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

Nice small mouth. And Congrats. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

this fish came from the dresden pool. i have a few spots to hit when the water is muddy. streamstalker, i have caught a mess of channel cats on crank baits this spring and summer, more than normal. hopeing the water clears up within the next week. oh yeah the water temp was 58


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome fish Foxbites!!! A true monster smallie!!!


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

You just keep posting quality fish after quality fish man, congratz! I think you are catching most of the big boys on your homemade baits? Nicely done!


----------



## OU-Pilot (Oct 14, 2011)

awesome fish


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

That is a river monster! Wow, way to go! The big gals seem to fall for a good spinnerbaits.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

foxbites said:


> went to wills creek dam this morning to try for some saugeyes. didt even get bit. then i went to one of my bank fishin spots on the muskingum and caught this nice smallie. water is up about a foot and stured up. she hit one of my spinnerbaits. i thought it was going to be a pike or a muskie. she hit the spinnerbait HARD. taking the boat tomorrow


WOW!!! Way to go Foxbites!
I just checked the river water elevation,(http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=pbz&gage=csho1&view=1,1,1,1,1,1) 
Looks GOOD. We'll be down next week.
HOW STAINED IS IT?
We have a hunting camp on the river, and usually fish around the Stillwell bridge. Have YOU ever fished there,,, with good results?
The best smallie for me is around 14" !! Channel cats usually go around 12"-15" & sauger 13" ! We pitch jigs w gulp twisters or fatheads.
What are we doing wrong?
Keep up the good work & please keep the pics coming.


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

doboy, yes the river is looking good! I have been catching a few small smallmouths there this week. Water temp is 56. throw spinnerbaits and 3-5 inch crankbaits and jerkbaits. try chrome/ black back and chrome/ blue back. I throw a 3/8 oz spinner bait with a #7 colorado blade. They also like perch colored baits this time of year. If you find the shad and minnows you will find the smallmouths! yes the stillhill bridge stretch of river is great fishing, especialy right at the bridge


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

jigs work best in late spring through summer. I love crankin'!!


----------

